# Connexion par Airport à la Livebox



## mimi57 (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une carte Airport originale sur mon Powermac G4, mais elle ne parvient pas à détecter ma Livebox! 
J'ai appelé l'assistance Orange, on a fait les manip ensemble mais le technicien m'a dit que la carte devrait détecter la Livebox et mêmes les modems de mes voisins connectés en wifi. Cependant, elle ne détecte rien.

Est-ce que l'un de vous a dejà rencontré ce problème?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## zebulon35 (27 Janvier 2007)

mimi57 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer une carte Airport originale sur mon Powermac G4, mais elle ne parvient pas à détecter ma Livebox!
> J'ai appelé l'assistance Orange, on a fait les manip ensemble mais le technicien m'a dit que la carte devrait détecter la Livebox et mêmes les modems de mes voisins connectés en wifi. Cependant, elle ne détecte rien.
> ...



essai déjà de te connecter avec un cable ethernet avec la livebox pour vérifier si tout fonctionne 

après on verra


----------



## mimi57 (27 Janvier 2007)

Je suis connectée avec un câble Ethernet en ce moment, et ça marche sans problème.
La carte Airport est d'occasion mais le vendeur l'a testée avec une Freebox et il m'a dit qu'elle fonctionnait..

Il n'y a pas un réglage, une configuration à faire?

Merci


----------



## zebulon35 (28 Janvier 2007)

mimi57 a dit:


> Je suis connectée avec un câble Ethernet en ce moment, et ça marche sans problème.
> La carte Airport est d'occasion mais le vendeur l'a testée avec une Freebox et il m'a dit qu'elle fonctionnait..
> 
> Il n'y a pas un réglage, une configuration à faire?
> ...



voir ici pour un pas à pas qui marche: 
http://www.valhalla.fr/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/
 et aller au paragraphe "Configurer la connexion sur Mac (OS X)"

@+


----------



## mimi57 (28 Janvier 2007)

Merci Zebulon, j'ai été voir sur le lien, mais rien à faire...  

Je suis bloquée car Airport ne détecte pas la Livebox.
Quand je clique sur le symbole Airport dans la barre des menus, je retrouve :
Airport : activée
Désactiver Airport
Aucun réseau sélectionné
Autre...
Créer un réseau
Ouvrir connexion à Internet

Et dans "Préferences système" /  "réseau", il y a : 
Airport est activé mais n'est pas connecté à un réseau


----------



## vg93179 (28 Janvier 2007)

Ok : donc visiblement, ta carte airport est bien reconnue par ton ordi. 
C'est quelle norme ? b ou g  ?
Si c'est b, tente de rentrer dans le menu de la live box (via 192.168.1.1 dans safari ou mieux, mozilla, puis admin/admin ou autre mot de passe si tu l'as chang&#233 
Puis v&#233;rifie que le wifi est diffus&#233; en mix b/g et pas g uniquement.


Et, &#224; tout hasard, tu as bien appuy&#233; sur le bouton de la livebox qui permet d'appairer de nouveaux ordis  ?


----------



## Zyrol (29 Janvier 2007)

Le probl&#232;me ressemble maintenant &#224; un reglages de livebox.

Direction --> forum internet


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Janvier 2007)

Quelques petites v&#233;rifications (valables pour une carte Airport, pas une cl&#233; USB) 

- v&#233;rifier que la carte est bien enfonc&#233;e, il faut forcer un peu (pas comme une brute quand m&#234;me)
- Idem, v&#233;rifier que l'antenne est bien branch&#233;e
- Aller voir dans "A propose de ce mac" le param&#232;tre r&#233;gional de la carte Airport (il devrait &#234;tre &#224; "International". S'il est "Etats Unis", je ne suis pas sur que &#231;a marche.
- V&#233;rifier sur la box que le WIFI est bien activ&#233;  (Administration LB, menu s&#233;curit&#233;, cocher la case activer le r&#233;seau sans fil). Ca c'est pour un Inventel, pour une Sagem fouiller un peu dans les menus.


----------



## mimi57 (29 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Ok : donc visiblement, ta carte airport est bien reconnue par ton ordi.
> C'est quelle norme ? b ou g  ?
> Si c'est b, tente de rentrer dans le menu de la live box (via 192.168.1.1 dans safari ou mieux, mozilla, puis admin/admin ou autre mot de passe si tu l'as changé)
> Puis vérifie que le wifi est diffusé en mix b/g et pas g uniquement.
> ...



C'est une 802.11 b.
J'ai été voir dans le menu de la Livebox et la configuration du réseau sans fil est bien en mode : 802.11 b+g, canal : 10, et sécurité : Wep.

J'ai bien appuyé sur le bouton d'association de la Livebox (sagem)

Donc c'est pas ça apparement, merci en tout cas..



mleroux a dit:


> Quelques petites vérifications (valables pour une carte Airport, pas une clé USB)
> 
> - vérifier que la carte est bien enfoncée, il faut forcer un peu (pas comme une brute quand même)
> - Idem, vérifier que l'antenne est bien branchée
> ...



- La carte est bien enfoncée.
- Par contre, je ne vois pas *de quelle antenne il s'agit*?
- *Le paramètre régional est "Etats-Unis"*, c'est peut-être ça le problème?? Pourquoi ça ne peut pas marcher? C'est la carte qui ne serait pas compatible alors?
- J'ai vérifié dans le menu de la Livebox (sur http://192.168.1.1/) et la Wifi est bien activée. La livebox est une sagem.

Merci!



Zyrol a dit:


> Le problème ressemble maintenant à un reglages de livebox.
> 
> Direction --> forum internet



Merci Zyrol, je vais aller faire un tour sur ce forum..


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Janvier 2007)

mimi57 a dit:


> C'est une 802.11 b.
> - Par contre, je ne vois pas *de quelle antenne il s'agit*?


Normalement le WIFI, ce sont des ondes radio et qui dit ondes radio, dit "Antenne" pour diffusion et pour réception. 
Je ne connais pas ta carte mais soit il y a une antenne intégrée dedans et c'est souvent le cas des cartes PCMCIA soit il y a à l'opposé du branchement de la carte une petit prise pour une antenne.




mimi57 a dit:


> *Le paramètre régional est "Etats-Unis"*, c'est peut-être ça le problème?? Pourquoi ça ne peut pas marcher? C'est la carte qui ne serait pas compatible alors?


 Je n'en suis pas certain mais c'est à creuser. Par contre, c'est en contradiction avec ton vendeur qui t'a assuré qu'elle fonctionnait avec Free.


----------



## vg93179 (29 Janvier 2007)

mimi57 a dit:


> - Par contre, je ne vois pas *de quelle antenne il s'agit*?



Ta carte doit &#234;tre reli&#233;e &#224; un petit fil qui s'enfiche dedans...(le fil est juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'emplacement carte normalement)


----------



## mimi57 (29 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Ta carte doit être reliée à un petit fil qui s'enfiche dedans...(le fil est juste à côté de l'emplacement carte normalement)



J'ai vérifié mais il n'y a aucun fil (le fil devrait partir de la carte Airport?)


----------



## vg93179 (29 Janvier 2007)

non, il devrait y arriver :


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Janvier 2007)

mimi57 a dit:


> J'ai vérifié mais il n'y a aucun fil (le fil devrait partir de la carte Airport?)



Si ta carte est bien une carte Airport Apple, elle est munie d'une petite prise ronde pour l'antenne.
Je ne connais pas tous les types de Mac, mais sur les iMac G4, iBook G4 et les iMac G5, l'antenne est déjà intégrée à l'ordinateur donc, à coté de l'emplacement de la carte Airport, il y a un petit fil qui doit être branché à la prise ronde de la carte. Pour les autres modèle de mac, je ne sais pas comment c'est fait. Il doit y avoir des modèles avec l'antenne intégrée et d'autres sans. En général, quand il y a un emplacement pour une carte Airport dans le mac, la documentation donne les instructions de montage.


----------



## vg93179 (29 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Si ta carte est bien une carte Airport Apple, elle est munie d'une petite prise ronde pour l'antenne.
> Je ne connais pas tous les types de Mac, mais sur les iMac G4, iBook G4 et les iMac G5, l'antenne est déjà intégrée à l'ordinateur donc, à coté de l'emplacement de la carte Airport, il y a un petit fil qui doit être branché à la prise ronde de la carte. Pour les autres modèle de mac, je ne sais pas comment c'est fait. Il doit y avoir des modèles avec l'antenne intégrée et d'autres sans. En général, quand il y a un emplacement pour une carte Airport dans le mac, la documentation donne les instructions de montage.



L'image que j'ai mis au dessus est issue d'une tour G4


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> L'image que j'ai mis au dessus est issue d'une tour G4



Savais pas, j'en ai jamais ouvert.


----------



## mimi57 (31 Janvier 2007)

Il y avait effectivement une antenne à connecter à la carte Airport, et je ne l'aurais pas su sans votre aide!
Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris de votre temps pour m'aider..
Je suis connectée par Airport actuellement et ça marche sans problème.

Encore merci!!!


----------



## vg93179 (31 Janvier 2007)

mimi57 a dit:


> Il y avait effectivement une antenne à connecter à la carte Airport, et je ne l'aurais pas su sans votre aide!
> Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris de votre temps pour m'aider..
> Je suis connectée par Airport actuellement et ça marche sans problème.
> 
> Encore merci!!!



Bravo ! content que ca marche.


----------

